# My achy breaky body hurts today



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Well my invisible friends, I am paying today for yesterday's activity. I quickly learned that even if you are on medication controlling your symptoms and pain, you just DO NOT think you are invincible!







I had the opportunity to paint my bathroom walls (with a paint brush, and not a roller)and felt great as I was doing so. Got a little tired toward the end of the task, but about two hours later, I noticed a twinge of pain in my right hip, then my right elbow, ankle, and thigh. So I thought I would do as I always have done after a little extra exertion and soak in a warm tub of water. It worked for about 10 minutes. I took some pain reliever and went to bed. I spent the whold night tossing and turning trying to not be on a pressure point. I started to get out of bed this morning and made it half way up and came to a sudden stop. I could not stand up the rest of the way!! Slowly but surely I started "unfolding" and made it the the coffee pot. I bet I think twice before I think I'm superwoman again







By the way, does anyone experience sore or tender skin around a large area of the pressure points?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oooh don't you hate that? You are right, even on a good day, we have to remember we are not "normal" like we used to be. Still gotta walk that tight rope. It sure is frustrating. You think "Wow, I sure did get a lot done! I feel great about myself!" Then the next day you think "Ok, somebody shoot me!" LOL I had the same thing happen to me. Recently unpacked all my winter clothes (yeah, procrastinator, I know







) and did 3 or 4 loads of laundry to get everything done. That was Tuesday, and I'm still paying for it. I hear you Rowe2. You are not alone!! Here's your official Rx: REST!!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sorry rowe,paceing yourself is the hardest thing to do,for me anyway.i either do nothing,which gets old real fast.or i just over do it big time.im really having a tough time recovering from the holidays for instance.the favorite time for everyone to over do.i have very tender skin,but i never notised it bing more tender around pressure points.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I was in the same boat as you last night. I feel your pain. I was supposed to stop taking my meds so I could have a colonoscopy in 10 days. I am going to have to call and cancel it because I WON'T make it through today!Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I've lost count as to how many times I've done that. After all these years you'd think that I would have learned by now, but I still do it on occasion. The name of the game is called "pacing". I remember my rheumy telling me that whatever I'm doing, remember to break before you start feeling tired. She said if you reach the tired stage you've gone too far. Some days it takes me all day to do laundry. Sounds like you need a nice relaxing massage.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh Weener...you are so right about the massage. So, do you get a massage, and does it help you? Thanks for sharing what your doctor said. I felt like at one point I should stop, but I thought I just like a little more...then just a little bit more. Boy, that little more sure got me in trouble didn't it? Since I posted the first time, I went for my monthly blood pressure visit with my GP, and told him I had been waking up in the middle of the night with pain in my lower back. He checked my urine and found blood. He said I probably had a kidney infection or a Kidney stone














I had a kidney stone back in 1994 to lodge in the my Ureter tube. I spent one week waiting for the Lithotripsy Unit to arrive in town (rotated to three counties)for blasting the stone. I think I aged ten years in one week







Hopefully, I nipped it in the bud though if it is only an infection.







See ya!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

gee stillnaked,i hope you can keep your appointment,its so nice just to get these things out of the way.sometimes they let you keep some pain meds.dont do anything till you talk to your doc.luck on your kidney rowe.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the concern squrts..I have been on an antibiotic for three days now, and so far no sign of a kidney stone! It will be my luck to be driving down the road when it strikes







I was lucky when the other one moved and was at home. I went to the floor, but I was home!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, I hope you are feeling better after your marathon painting. I go for massages about once every 4-6 weeks. I wish I could go more often or better yet have my own personal massage therapist (who looks like Brad Pitt)







Personally, I find it does help. Not all massage therapists know how to work on fm patients. I have had massages where I've felt worst after. It's a matter of finding the right person who can work the muscles/tissues. The kidney stone sounds painful. Hubby had those years ago and I'll never forget it. Hubby ended up passing the stones with the help of muscle relaxers. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Weener...I am still thinking about having a message. I really flared up the fibro with the bright idea of painting. I am feeling better than the time I posted the first time, but I caught a cold from hubby in between the kidney/fibro bout. I am thinking that after tonight if I can get a good nights sleep, I'll be a new woman tomorrow. Look out world!







I noticed that Evie is leaving us. My heart is broken! I can't e-mail her or anything. She was such an inspiration to me, as each one of you guys are. She seemed to be able to say the right thing at the right time to me. Boy, will I miss her!







Squarts, I've been working on the road rage stuff. I just realized that everyone on the road is in the same boat..uh...car..and we are all out there trying to get to our destinations while taking a chance on snuffing out our lives, or worse yet someone else.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, sounds like we could be twins. I'm just getting over a cold and haven't been sleeping well for a couple of weeks. Getting up in the middle of the night to go to bathroom is a pain, because it takes forever for me to fall back asleep. I highly recommend a massage. I know that it's not for everyone, but I've found over the years that it's given me relief from the fibro pain. Combine that with the daily stretching and I'm able to function much better.My massage therapist does more of a therapeutic massage as oppose to a relaxing massage. You might want to try a gentler massage to start with. The deeper (therapeutic massages) can be quite painful to a beginner. Good luck and let me know if you go for one. P.S. try to stay away from those walls for a bit.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Weener..would you believe I had the nerve to tackle those walls again today? I put border around the painted walls, but I am not hurting as bad. What is the going rate for a massage in your area? I checked the prices around here, and the cheapest is 45.00. I sure do what to go to the best, and not end up crawling back to the car.







I have tried physical therepy on the neck and shoulder when I had to go get it on my hip due to a fall in the home. That helped a lot. It was more of a deep heat treatment, with gentle massage to the neck. I had to keep my eyes closed, my doctor was so cute I would blush if I looked up at him


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The one guy here that is really good and has helped me is $60 per hour. My mom (bless her heart) got me a gift certificate to a girl who made me feel worse and made my sciatica flare up. It really does make a difference to find one you like, and who helps you!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, what did I tell you about those walls







(I've always wanted to use that gremlin)I pay $55.00 for a l hr. massage or $35.00 for l/2 hr and $15.00 for 15 minutes.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

So..the going rate for a massage is about the same down south. Weener, you are justified to use your graemlin. I was obviously glutting for punishment, but I am not in pain as bad with the border as I was the painting







Could be the expert advice I was given "stop when you start feeling tired." I did pause when I felt aching start. Only waited a couple of minutes







but, I did take the advise.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi friends, just wanted to let you know after three weeks, my fibro flare is now in remission. I paid the price for painting a small bathroom..huh? I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I am going to ask the doc about a new medication injected in the knees or ostero-arthritis. It is suppose to last for six months. I read about it in a Guidepost magazine. I will get the name and the doctor's advice if anyone is interested. The "fog" will not let me recall the actual name, but I do remember it was FDA approved. I've had needles every







..why not the knees?(no illegal drug needles though for goodness sake!)It's been a little slow on the board. PLEASE JEFF..don't take this wonderful site from us this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Rowe, As you know, I don't post to this forum often even though I also suffer with FMS. Glad things are better for you now. Yes, I can identify with the pain in spite of meds and rest... etc.... but I keep pushing myself, otherwise I wouldn't even get out of bed in the morning most days. I wouldn't say it's denial, cuz I've been there and back a few times, but I just seem to do better if I don't dwell on all that is wrong with me. And I am on that road to reconnecting with my spirituality, which I think is quite possibly the best medicine... along with a good laugh and a lot of loving people in my life.There have been days when it was your loving emails to me that lifted me from despair.  Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie..Thanks for your kind words. I know you have been through a lot, but I love your fighting spirit from within. A true winner in the end, fights from within. You have encouraged me at times more often than you will ever know. I visited my GP today, and he checked to see if I still had blood in the urine, and it was gone! I'm so thankful. Another kidney stone wasn't my idea of a being a happy camper







He showed me some exercises to release pressure points, so we'll see.. I think I am on this site more now than the IBS because I have it controlled so well with the Prozac. Now, if I could just learn to stop







acting like a teenager, and more like a middle aged woman maybe these exercises wouldn't be needed as often







Take care and stay in touch. It's always great to know you are there if needed.


----------

